# Suspension problems?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

could be multiple things....
worn/weak ball joint
tire or wheel out of balance 
loose or worn bearings
worn tie rod ends
and couple even be caused by a blister in your tire I had this happen to me on a different car


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

After I replaced my struts and shocks it took about 3 months for them to soften up a bit. The back were hard for a while.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

TheRealHip said:


> After I replaced my struts and shocks it took about 3 months for them to soften up a bit. The back were hard for a while.


Thanks Guys: that is what I was finding out, the back ones are still hard and thinking maybe the RT43s are not the best after the shocks were changed. Thinking about maybe some Goodyear Assurance tires or maybe Continental TrueContacts? Finding they have a better ride Wanted to get some ideas before I drop another $500 - 600 on tires or even buy a diff car because this is the first truly "used car" with 50K + on ODO and afraid of "issues? I was thinking mainly they tires!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The RT43 is a pretty **** good tire for the segment - never noticed a hint of stiffness with them on my brother's Century, so I don't think that's the issue here.

What struts/shocks did you use? (Ones spec'd for the "sport" suspension are by no means crazy stiff)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I bought/had installed from a local tire/repair shop and I truly doubt they would have put the wrong shocks on the car. I will go talk to them and see what they say. I have RT43s on my son and wife car's and I used them on previous cars I had. Unless something was installed wrong, I think it is most likely temp along with the ? road I notice it on. Thanks guys.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bounce the car and see how stiff the suspension is. You do it with your own body weight. Worn shocks will bounce up and down. New shocks will only slightly bounce. 

If you can't get any bounce. That's some pretty stiff shocks.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The suspension is quite stiff. I called the place that installed and they said it is just a timing/breaking in thing and the old ones were quite worn with 80K on them as well as the tires are not an issue.


----------

